# weird dream



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I dreamt last night that it was Christmas time, and my stbxw wanted a reconciliation with me. The dream seemed and felt so real
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I won the lottery once in my dream....
























.....still waiting for the ticket though :/


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't read too much into dreams...they are usually just a reflection of what we had on our minds before we drifted off to sleep.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Proud.. Also known as a wish fullfillment dream..
They can be quite nice ones too xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

